# What Shoes should I wear with this dress?



## official_lindsey (Jul 7, 2014)

What shoes should I wear with this dress? Im going to a banquet friday.

When you get to the website make sure you click on the pink one instead of the blue one.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/nine-west-floral-printed-cotton-blend-dress?ID=1503976&amp;CategoryID=5449&amp;LinkType=#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D1583


----------



## Esthylove (Jul 7, 2014)

Hmm. Lately I've been seeing girls wearing strappy heels with the thicker heel. I think that would be cute and summery. Or maybe some wedges! If you don't want to wear a heel you could probably get away with some ballet flats. Sorry I'm not anymore help! I rarely wear heels anymore, I don't like being close to the same height as my husband. LOL


----------



## official_lindsey (Jul 7, 2014)

Esthylove said:


> Hmm. Lately I've been seeing girls wearing strappy heels with the thicker heel. I think that would be cute and summery. Or maybe some wedges! If you don't want to wear a heel you could probably get away with some ballet flats. Sorry I'm not anymore help! I rarely wear heels anymore, I don't like being close to the same height as my husband. LOL


I think im gonna wear some ballet flats... what color do you think? lol


----------



## Esthylove (Jul 8, 2014)

official_lindsey said:


> I think im gonna wear some ballet flats... what color do you think? lol


I would think a nude color would look good with it!


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 18, 2015)

official_lindsey said:


> What shoes should I wear with this dress? Im going to a banquet friday.
> 
> When you get to the website make sure you click on the pink one instead of the blue one.
> 
> ...


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jan 21, 2015)

My suggestion is just wear the shoes having design cloth in the front end and make sure that the shoes should be light color.


----------



## ceceliamosier (Mar 13, 2015)

I think you should wear high heels. This looks short dress which is above knee length so heels will give you perfect body posture.


----------



## Minna (Apr 17, 2015)

High heels are much better.


----------

